# Help me catch something please...



## BillyG. (Feb 18, 2009)

before my wife makes me go clamming with my brother in law. Hehehe...just kidding, but I would like some help timing my trip. I have the opportunity to come down to Hilton Head, Myrtle SC or Tybee Island, GA sometime late this month or beginning of April. So far my luck is too cold, too early, too late, etc. so I don't come home with much. Is this looking to be a good bet this year (temp. wise) for any kind of surf fishing during these times? I'm not picky, as long as you can eat it my wife will most likely be happy since she is from the Philippines and will try anything I can keep. What luck I had last year was with some wd40 chicken so I'll try that again for bait, but the water was too cold and the action slim. Kinda bummed about the SC $35 license now also. Any suggestions will be appreciated. Thank you and God Bless, Billy


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Billy G,
As far as where to go and when to go there I cant tell you that for 100% for sure cause well I dont have good luck with that but I will say I will start fishing Tybee Island and Murtle Beach coming the end of this month. There should be some fish to catch. The only thing I will ask is Please do not do wd-40 chicken. Try some nice fresh shrimp, squid, or cut bait, or Chicken its self.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

It'll depend on the water temp. I'm coming down the same time. There are fish to be caught if you know how, and all the good spots aren't easily shared. Inshore can be really good if you know someone with a boat, rent one, or take a charter. 

You shouldn't have to pay the $35 for a license unless you're gonna be down for more than 2 weeks. 

Be mobile in the surf and you should be able to find some whiting biting, maybe blues, black or red drum. Shrimp, cut mullet and/or cut whatever you're catching should catch you fish. 

Fish close in, before and after and on the first bar. If you have the gear try the same on 2nd bar. If you're not catching fish for 10-30 minutes don't just sit there waiting, go find the fish.


----------



## BillyG. (Feb 18, 2009)

TimKan, Thanks for that. I'll try and get a date set near 1st week of April. I guess you don't like the pollution? It had me thinking too but had to try it.

Smooth, hope your right about the license cause I don't have any plans for a charter. About the 1st and 2nd bar---I'm not sure what that means. Does it have to do with tides or distance like wave breaking? When you say move around---you talking just walkin up or down the beach or driving a distance away? I guess you can tell I'm not an old pro:fishing: Thanks, Billy


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

14 day saltwater license is $11 for a nonresident. I'll PM you a good link about how to read the surf... If it sounds too confusing don't worry about it, it takes years to master, but you can still catch fish.


----------



## BillyG. (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks Smooth; This will be our relaxing time at the beach trying to catch something to make it fun for my kids and tasty for the wife. I'm gonna try to book tomorrow at the Breakers at HiltonHead on April 3rd. We'll only be there for a week. It is on the beach but I hope they allow surf fishing nearby. Saw something about rules starting in April but can't find anything about where the swimming begins and the fishing rules start...Billy


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

in the ocean the water goes down then back up shallow again <--Bar then will get deeper and Come back up<---- Second bar. These are what makes a wave break. By the breaking action in the waves and where the waves break you can find things in the surf like breaks in the bars, rip currents, pools or holes. All please that fish use while looking for food or to assist in hiding from Predators as which ever case in for you.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

For table fare and numbers, my #1 hint to new surf fishermen is to go small. Use a small hook (#6-#8), go with a lite line (8-10 lb) and small bait (1/3 piece of shrimp). You lower your odds of catching a marlin, bull drum, 50 lb stripper, but you will bring in more table fare than using 10/0 hooks, 50# line and a tuna head. As far as rod and reel, you just need something appropriate for the light line. You don't have to cast 150 yards out. There are plenty of fish near shore.

Also, don't hesitate to move around. If you are not well versed on reading the surf, try to find some rocks or structure and fish close to them.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

TideJones said:


> For table fare and numbers, my #1 hint to new surf fishermen is to go small. Use a small hook (#6-#8), go with a lite line (8-10 lb) and small bait (1/3 piece of shrimp). You lower your odds of catching a marlin, bull drum, 50 lb stripper, but you will bring in more table fare than using 10/0 hooks, 50# line and a tuna head. As far as rod and reel, you just need something appropriate for the light line. You don't have to cast 150 yards out. There are plenty of fish near shore.
> 
> Also, don't hesitate to move around. If you are not well versed on reading the surf, try to find some rocks or structure and fish close to them.


great advice right there. I grew up catching tons of spot and croaker on #6 long shank hooks on a standard 2 hook bottom rigs and a lightweight rod and reel combo spooled with 8 pound mono.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

SmoothLures said:


> 14 day saltwater license is $11 for a nonresident. I'll PM you a good link about how to read the surf... If it sounds too confusing don't worry about it, it takes years to master, but you can still catch fish.


Can you post that link here, I am always wanting to learn more about surf reading!


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

spydermn said:


> Can you post that link here, I am always wanting to learn more about surf reading!


Type in the search coloumn reading the beach. I posted a great artical last Dec. All the Info you want. Seek & you will find!
But then again you may doubt me again? You won't find this on Google Earth either!
A Lot of us here have put in a lot of work & don't mind lending a hand. But You need to do a little work also!
Also being you know how to use Google That would be an excellent point to start!


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

What size sinkers would you use for the 1st-2nd bar fishing??? One or two hook rig??? Depending on the wave action my 2 hook rigs get really tangled and takes time to untangle. Thanks for any help. See you after Harley Week..........
Kim:fishing::fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

piscesman said:


> What size sinkers would you use for the 1st-2nd bar fishing??? One or two hook rig??? Depending on the wave action my 2 hook rigs get really tangled and takes time to untangle. Thanks for any help. See you after Harley Week..........
> Kim:fishing::fishing:


What kind of 2 hook rigs are you using? I fish with straight 14 lb mono from my reel on my bottom rigs and don't have a problem. 

Use 2-4 oz pyramid sinkers. Start with 2 or 3 oz, move to 4 if you need it, if it's too rough for 4 to hold you can try a 5 but it's time to hit the pier... Keep a tight line.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

I buy the 2 rig set-up and put hooks w/line on for the fish I'm targeting. Have only used 3oz pyramids to date. Sometimes the waves will bring them back to the shore in 10 minutes. Hope this helps...............
Kim:fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Tie your own out of 25-30 lb mono or tie dropper loops off your main line and loop your hooks on and tie a sinker at the bottom. Try 4 oz pyramids, or get some breakaway or sputnik 2-3 oz sinkers. If 4 won't hold, it's probably too rough to fish. You can also try holding your rod and reeling in the slack and keep it moving to find the fish.


----------



## BillyG. (Feb 18, 2009)

*Hilton Head, SC*

Hey guys I have to apologize. I was lookin for an email for responses but didn't get any. Maybe I'll just have to keep this page up as I think it happened before. Thanks a bunch for all the responses and tips. I'll be at Hilton Head, SC in between Folly Field and Palmetto Dunes April 9-16th. Didn't know if I could get the place until this Friday. I've been bottom fishing with 2 hook Walmart rigs in the past and reckon I'll be using them again until I have to change. I usually try and throw out as far as I can but it doesn't seem far. Last year at MB I remember trying to keep the line tight but it always bowed left or right with the wind and current. Seemed to pull the 3 oz. pyrimid weights inshore with the tension. Guess it depends on the waves but I will add some 4 oz. to my box this trip. I think I have 17 lb. test line on the reel and a spool of 20 to tie with. This is what the shop put on 3 years ago at Cape Cod and it still looks good, I hope. I have #4 Mustad hooks and Eagle Claw Snells. I also have a big Red & White 4 oz lure for Blues I bought in MA but didn't try this at Myrtle beach last year. Just used it off the jetties at Cape Cod with no luck. Well again, Thanks for all the tips and I'll keep this page up from now till I leave; God Bless, Billy


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

A thinner diameter line may help with your rig getting pulled sideways or back in, also look into the spunik and breakaway sinkers like I said. 14 lb mono should be plenty for SC unless you're specifically targeting something big. #4 hooks should be fine for most fish you'll hook into.

The store bought rigs are OK, but I'd rather use the mono ones instead of the coated wire ones. I have seen days where using hand tied 15-20 lb rigs made a difference in catching ANY fish, and some days it doesn't matter.


----------



## BillyG. (Feb 18, 2009)

*Hilton Head Island...*

Any good sources of info on tying my own rigs, like what swivels and spacing to use? I'm sure I can copy what I have but maybe there are better ways. I've seen some use a type of floating styrafoam bobber near the hook to make it stay off the bottom. I have injected worms with air in fresh water fishing with some luck but never liked doing it. Don't like the thought of the bait laying on the bottom? When I think about keeping the line tight it seems that the object would be to keep the bait off the bottom and easily see any action. Then again I never know how deep the water is where my hooks are...Billy


----------

